# Pontiac Lynx II



## Dany (Apr 1, 2021)

The French camera manufacturer Pontiac should not be confused with the famous American automobile maker.
Pontiac began his production just before WWII , releasing  a beautiful bakelite folding whose shapes are reminiscent of the slender and curved shapes of a bath soap.
In France, during the war and shortly after, material for leatherettes to cover camera bodies were almost impossible to find but the country had mines able to produce aluminium.
Taking this into consideration, Pontiac designed and manufactured the Lynx or Super Lynx cameras series with bodies made of a brightly shining aluminium alloy called hydronalium.
Bodies were striated and painted black to imitate leather (from a distance...) but some series were delivered without paint and are today the favourites of most collectors because of their decorative aspect.

My recent acquisition is a Lynx II (unpainted body version) produced between c. 1945 and 1950. It uses type 127 film to produce sixteen 3x4 cm format negatives.

The shutter is focal plane type and offers speeds from 1/25 to 1/500 sec..
The lens is a Flor Berthiot 1:3.5 f 50 mm which was the top version for this model. It is fixed and collapsible with helical focusing




 




 





 

If you want to see more of my Pontiac cameras, you may look here:
Pontiac


----------



## Space Face (Apr 1, 2021)

I was confused and thought it was going to be a car

It's a stunning little piece of kit.  Very Art Deco look to it.  Is it valuable.?  It looks like it should be.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 1, 2021)

Very smart looking old camera....


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 1, 2021)

A piece of art to make art. Stunning.


----------

